# ETS tool for editing via cbp 7



## fantsay (May 27, 2012)

I find ETS for cbp 7 chipset it allow to write and read settings ,there is nv item editor , but without sim card it dont work. Does anyone knows how to enable only cdma mode, to all data read from nv not from sim card? 

link to ets
https://rapidshare.c....TSP_6.6.0_.exe

In sources there is code in internal.telephony.Phone 
But i dont now ho to switch between them

http://source-androi....reference.java

// Used for CDMA subscription mode
228 static final int CDMA_SUBSCRIPTION_RUIM_SIM = 0; // RUIM/SIM (default)
229 static final int CDMA_SUBSCRIPTION_NV = 1; // NV -> non-volatile memory
230


----------



## fantsay (May 27, 2012)

add link to ets


----------

